# Do you feed canned salmon or mackerel?



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I’ve been debating feeding Rumi either of these canned products for humans but am concerned about the sodium content. One canned mackerel I looked at has 1,150 mg in a 15 oz can. And canned salmon is similar. Would it be harmful to feed this much sodium? Would soaking the fish in fresh water to leach out some of the sodium be ok?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I rinse and drain the cans a couple of time. I also feed sardine. never had a problem and her bloodwork is all fine.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Good to know Jax08. I'll give the rinse a try.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My gang all get this once or twice a month as it's the only fish that Mauser really eats.

I don't bother rinsing - just toss it in their bowls.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey gets canned salmon every so often. I drain the water/oil before giving it to him. He's had no ill effects.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, I feed canned Sardines, Mackerel, Salmon and sometimes Tuna. I always try to buy the "no salt added" kind. Fish is their favorite!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i feed can fish it's in water, no salt added.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use to, but the price jacked up so much it isn't worth it...and it is not canned in the US which makes me nervous. So I feed frozen fish that my dogs hate. They'd much rather eat canned than fish-cicles.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I've found sardines packed in water. But the salmon & mackerel I've found has salt added. I think the salt content is pretty high too. I'm going to try soaking in fresh water to get some of it out. I'm wondering if the soaking might alter the texture or something. It'll be an experiment. 

Good point onyx'girl about where the fish is canned. Something else for me to look for when out shopping.


----------

